# new planted tank pics



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

here are some pics of my new planted tank. let me know what you think


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

vary nice how do you are you keeping all the plants so green


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Great set up and great looking Rhom


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

the plants are very new so they should be green for quite some time until i start having problems.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I think it looks great man, i really wish i knew how to run a planted tank cuz they look so much better. I love the tank setup and your rhom!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

One of the best Ive seen on p-fury


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

looks nice not the best planted tank on the site but its nice


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

it should only get better if every thing goes right. the plants are very new and have lots of growing to do.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great! Why dont you tell us a little more about your setup?
Tank size, light wattage/kelving rating, Co2?, dosing regime? substate?....etc...


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> Looks great! Why dont you tell us a little more about your setup?
> Tank size, light wattage/kelving rating, Co2?, dosing regime? substate?....etc...


the tank is a standard 75g. the lighting is a diy overdriven 2 tube shop light with 6000k bulbs. i have a preasureized co2 system and im using aqua botanic planting soil. as for my ferts im gonna get some greg watsons but for now im only using some flourish.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Nicely done.
Awesome Rhom, too.


----------

